# Goodbye my sweet.



## Alatum (Nov 13, 2017)

Approximately four and a half hours ago my beloved cat Jynx died from poisoning. She will be missed by many and will forever be remembered as the lovable werido she was. She loved the rain, how fitting it was for the skies to start crying for her too. May your soul live on by my side with the others and be protected. Until our souls meet again I say goodbye, tears in my eyes and a weight on my soul. Goodbye my sweet.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## 192473 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry, it is never easy and it must be especially hard so suddenly. 
My sincerest condolences.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sympathy to you. So hard.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Alatum, I am so sorry about Jynx. 

What a gorgeous little kitty she was! Those pictures are adorable, and I hope that in time, you'll be able to look at them with smiles rather than tears. 

She's been welcomed at the bridge by my Olivia, Margaux, and Celia, all brown tabby girls. 

Sending hugs and much sympathy.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a gorgeous kitty Jinx was. I hope that time will help with your grief.


----------

